# Milorganite Usage?



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Is this True, I have notice since I have been applying Milorganite for 2 months weekly that my soil seems to be softer? Is this a good thing?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm not sure what you mean by being softer. Could you clarify? And if you're applying it weekly, I'm assuming you're not using the bag rate.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

My dirt was very hard before. It may be because I am watering more also. No I am probably not putting down the bag rate since I am putting it down so often. I planted some sod and I am attempting to get it to fill.


----------

